# Cairo Vom Schattenfell IPO3 UDC Nationals 92 points



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Cairo's protection routine at UDC nationals. Wanted to work on cleaning up work on the helper last night. Lance said, she will be clean as can be, you watch. Sure enough, he was right. I can say she is a fun dog to work. She definitely always knows why she is on the protection field. 

https://vimeo.com/65426806


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

She looked good enough for high IPO III Protection


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

That was impressive Steve. Congratulations. Its watching vids like this that make me want to get involved. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Good job Steve.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

I love watching Cairo. She's a great little dog with a big attitude!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog !
regarding "size matters"

i'll take fire in the gut over size any day and all day ...


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

What and awesome little bitch! Loved it!


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

Good job, I like her.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

nice dog, you should be proud!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Steve, I enjoyed that - good work.

I remember too that my trainer (who met Lance Collins in Switzerland) said that too of my Briard and it was so.

Trainers you can place your trust on are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Updated video of the event (old one went away)

https://vimeo.com/66256664


----------

